# work in youth work/counselling



## emeraldgreen (Apr 18, 2010)

Hey there,

Im moving to toronto in may on a one year visa and im wondering about work prospects.

I work in social care/youth work and im a qualified counsellor.

some occupations need a medical for working with people and this is what im confused about. i dont do any hands on care work and im unsure as to whether i will get work in this sector because of medical requirements. Ive looked at job adverts and theyve said nothing about medicals.

can anyone shed any light on this for me...thanksx.


----------



## JerryH (Apr 18, 2010)

To work in the counselling field and have anything to do with children over here you'll need a masters degree is some kind of psych. 

I trained here (in BC) as a counsellor.


----------



## emeraldgreen (Apr 18, 2010)

*re*

so a counselling diploma is no good?


how about working in youth work/homeless sector?do you need medical and police clearance generally?










JerryH said:


> To work in the counselling field and have anything to do with children over here you'll need a masters degree is some kind of psych.
> 
> I trained here (in BC) as a counsellor.


----------



## JerryH (Apr 18, 2010)

emeraldgreen said:


> so a counselling diploma is no good?
> 
> how about working in youth work/homeless sector?do you need medical and police clearance generally?


Diploma might be OK for general, though likely not for direct work with children. Homeless shouldn't be an issue at all.

It is different between provinces as well, so should contact the org in the area your looking at.


----------

